# Design ideas - opinions please!



## WoodAddict (29 May 2010)

Hi, 

I was thinking about this little side table idea that I drew last week (with lots of help on here  ) I saw a table today that had a small taper on the bottom of the legs. Although I will use the table, it's more an excuse to practice making a piece of furniture. This little detail should still be simple to do, but I think it makes a nice difference to break up the block shapes a little?

What's your thoughts?












I've also been thinking about fixing the legs to the top. I was thinking of using one large dowel in each leg and having it showing from the top.






Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## SketchUp Guru (29 May 2010)

Well, I think the top is too thin for the hefty under carriage and the bevel on the top makes it look even thinner. I think the top should be made thicker.

I'm not a fan of those dovetails. I think the angle should be closer to 7 or 8°.

The tapers on the legs don't work for me. Reminds me of the hippos en pointe and Dance of the Hours in Fantasia. Perhaps a small chamfer would be better.

There are no other curves in the piece so I think the dowels on the top look out of place. If you want something to come through the top, I think square tenons on the tops of the legs would be better.


----------



## mailee (29 May 2010)

I agree with Dave and think this type of design would look better with an apron on. Maybe turning the top over would give the impression of a thicker top. HTH. :wink:


----------



## OPJ (29 May 2010)

I also think the top looks too thin, compared to the rest of the design. It may look better without a chamfer or, you could try adding a much shallower chamfer angle, leaving the square edges at least half, maybe two-thirds thick. Still, you may want to cut it to make it thicker altogether - if that's 20mm, try drawing it at 25mm.

I'm not sure about the chamfers at the bottom of each leg, either. You could try re-drawing them so they're only chamfered on the two 'inside' faces?

That's the beauty of SketchUp - once you had a basic model and a set of components, it doesn't take long to chop and change things or, to duplicate new ideas. :wink:


----------



## matthewwh (17 Jun 2010)

Just to throw in an alternative view, I think the top is beautiful but the frame is too chunky - handmaking something that looks like it came from ikea would kinda defeat the object of the exercise?

If you have timber that thick for the legs why not introduce some curves? or chamfers? maybe even sculpted feet?

Tapering the legs over their entire length would compliment the light elegant look of the top, but if you do go for the lighter look I would eliminate the through tenons on the top which are more suited to an arts and crafts style.


----------



## woodbloke (17 Jun 2010)

The top is good but would need to be made out of man made board (mdf or ply, lipped and veneered) if the dowel approach is used. The frame to support it though is far too clunky as shown. If this is a small occasional table then the main legs (for that thickness of top) should be around 30mm square at most and possibly thinner...the small taper at the bottom of each leg is, as DaveR said, straight out of Fantasia - Rob


----------

